# switch wiring diagram for old speedcast plow?



## crossy (Feb 27, 2013)

can anyone point me to a wiring diagram for a Fisher speedcast plow. especially the switch that goes from truck lights to plow lights, thanx, crossy


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

for what truck?


----------



## crossy (Feb 27, 2013)

sorry, 1990 Dodge W350


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

This might help http://library.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=116


----------



## crossy (Feb 27, 2013)

*NICE!!!! i went to fishers site and didn't see this stuff. I'm adding you to my Christmas list list- 
yes i used the word CHRIST in Christmas. Thanx a bunch.*Getting this info together is just one of the things i like to do for people when i am selling something.


----------

